# pest control



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 13, 2021)

if your plants are getting trichomes all over and you notice aphid or mites if you spray the plants will it remove the trichomes or hurt them is it best just ti let it be if you only have  weeks or less left?


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 13, 2021)

here pics of the plants


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 16, 2021)

I found a bad infestation of tiny black and white bugs and worms in late flower on a plant I was growing outside so I harvested it and cured it and smoked it and it was fine. 
I remember being horrified seeing bugs and small worms in the jars when I was starting to cure it, and one time, I even found a live fly in a jar that must have matured from one of the worms in the jar. It all stopped a few days later as the cure progressed, and the bugs and worms died out, and the buds smoked fine.
I doubt that the Mexican bricks of grass that included seeds and stems and were grown outdoors that we used to buy back in the 60s were free of all sorts of critters and it was no big deal.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2021)

Im sure we have all smoked our share of bugs, especially in the old days.


----------



## zem (Dec 17, 2021)

Well spraying them with a fine mist will not remove the trichomes but might invite other problems not the least the smoking of pesticides. Which reminds me of a bad aphids infestation that happened in my grow, I had quite a number of plants then, and i saw aphids on one of them, i chose to knock them down with water, and in a few days, it resulted in an explosion of aphids all around my grow and their speed was fascinating, it was in late flowering and they were everywhere. I harvested when plants were done, and hung them upside down, the aphids directly start to go up on the plant towards the stem that is holding the plant upside down and many just migrate up the strings that are tied to the stems, others got wings and flew off and some just jumped to their death or died on the stems. After that I trimmed and cured and I was surprised of the result, i could not detect a single bug with my eyes


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> if your plants are getting trichomes all over and you notice aphid or mites if you spray the plants will it remove the trichomes or hurt them is it best just ti let it be if you only have  weeks or less left?



it depends n what you spray them with

just how bad of an infestation do you have , if you have one at all

imsay that because,your plants look pretty healthy , although a few could use a shot of cal-mag


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 17, 2021)

i sprayed with some soap and water  that seemed to helpthere were a few leafhoppers made me nervous


----------



## boo (Dec 17, 2021)

whatever you spray on your flowers you will smoke...NEVER spray flowers with pesticides...some grows will be better off burned to kill the insects...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 17, 2021)

There is a 3 part process where you use 3 5gal buckets 
water and hydrogen peroxide to wash away all the nasties.......
Here is a link to one way, I knoiw loads of growers who have washed their buds and then quickly dry them and have had nice clean buds again, I too smoked and still smoke outdoor dirty weed

Link








						Washing Buds After Harvest, for a Cleaner Smoke - Percys Grow Room
					

Washing buds after harvest is a great way to remove dust, debris, and insects, that may have gathered on your buds thorugh out your grow! Learn how, here




					percysgrowroom.com


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 19, 2021)

thank you for the input i used a soap water mixture seems to have done the trick look better now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> thank you for the input i used a soap water mixture seems to have done the trick look better now


OK I meant to wash the buds after harvest right after cutting  the branch  down. 
Once cut take one branch at then a time and wash in each bucket ,and shake , then hang to dry.


----------



## Surfer Joe (Dec 19, 2021)

I think that washing pot is going to reduce its potency by knocking off too many trichs in the process.
I would not wash pot to remove bugs.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2021)

Surfer Joe said:


> I think that washing pot is going to reduce its potency by knocking off too many trichs in the process.
> I would not wash pot to remove bugs.


I was speaking of washing any bugs or crap they left behind after harvest not during growth ,
I know guys who do it all the time , does not knock off anything if you do it correctly, you can not use warm or very cold water then yes the thrics will be affected,
Just passing info


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 21, 2021)

thank you


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 21, 2021)

dish soap and water did the trick should i harvesr these soon







/


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

They do not look ready yet, how many weeks are they in flower now
You need to watch the resin glands (trichomes) 30% amber is where most chop.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

You are getting there and plants look vibrant and healthy 
Nice Job so far, but they need to grow More........... weeks


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 21, 2021)

Kinda what I thought I was going to cut these just before amber so it would be more of a motivational high as compared to a Stoney high is there any truth in what I have read if you cut them when they are just starting to turn milky that that would be the case thanks for your help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> Kinda what I thought I was going to cut these just before amber so it would be more of a motivational high as compared to a Stoney high is there any truth in what I have read if you cut them when they are just starting to turn milky that that would be the case thanks for your help


I would not cut before they are cloudy, if you cut clear you may feel hardly anything or it will be jittery and last a very short time.
Do some google research on when to harvest by trichome color and what the herb will be like smoked , Everyone is different .


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 21, 2021)

Ok will do thanks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 21, 2021)

Sounds like you want to see something like this as to not get couchlock


----------



## Bubba (Dec 22, 2021)

SCOTTDANNY22 said:


> Kinda what I thought I was going to cut these just before amber so it would be more of a motivational high as compared to a Stoney high is there any truth in what I have read if you cut them when they are just starting to turn milky that that would be the case thanks for your help


Too early and you will get a zippy high that is short lived.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2021)

Needs some amber.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 26, 2021)

ok thanks


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Dec 26, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds like you want to see something like this as to not get couchlock
> View attachment 284638


awesome


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Jan 8, 2022)

well i think im ok now they look a little better plant on bottom was just one big bud


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 8, 2022)

Awesome buds.  I sometimes am able to assist with blind unbiased taste testing.  Hahaha.
Just giving you trouble.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Jan 8, 2022)

thank you


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 8, 2022)

Lookin good.


----------

